# Text-File auf externe Speicherkarte schreiben



## Flynn (30. Aug 2017)

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe ein *Samsung Galaxy S5 mini, mit Android 6.0.1*
Ich schaffe es nur auf den Gerätespeicher ein Text-File zu schreiben, und dann wieder auszulesen.
Aber *ich schaffe es nicht von meiner App auf meine externe 64GB-Speicherkarte zu schreiben.*
Ich kann sie nicht mal sehen* (nur die Prüfung ob gemounted ergibt true)*.
Versucht habe ich bereits:
*System.getenv("EXTERNAL_STORAGE");* --> Ergebnis: "/sdcard"
*System.getenv("SECONDARY_STORAGE");* --> Ergebnis: null
*System.getenv("EMULATED_STORAGE_TARGET");* --> Ergebnis: null
*Environment.getExternalStorageDirectory().getAbsolutePath()* -> ergibt: /storage/emulated/0/
*Environment.getExternalStoragePublicDirectory("");*-> ergibt: /storage/emulated/0/
Wenn ich direkt mit:  *File objFile = "/storage/extSdCard/"* -> ergibt: "not found"
*Environment.getRootDirectory();* = "/system/"

Ich prüfe auch voher, ob es gemounted ist:
*if (!Environment.getExternalStorageState().equals(Environment.MEDIA_MOUNTED))* -> ergibt true (also ist sie für meine App ja vorhanden).

Hat vor euch jemand einen Vorschlag für mich?
Ich bin wirklich am verzweifeln.

Ich danke euch allen für jede Hilfe...

Flynn


----------



## Flown (30. Aug 2017)

Du negierst bei deinem if die Abfrage. Was erwartest du da?


----------

